# My first deer, lengthy and long story!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Awesome Job, Sarah! Congrats!

Pics??


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll never for get my first time...She gave me two chances at her...and I stole her heart...(I mean shot her heart)...100 yards she ran and fell for me. I was one lucky guy then when you consider my first shot was clean over her back (with a bow that is). We figure she weighed close to 200lbs. a big girl out of Curran Mi. A heart stealer she was...thump...thump...thump went my heartbeat. The others came easier,till finally,getting older the excitement is mostly over. Now it,s feeding and watching the youngsters bucks,and does playing in the back yard. Life's like that!!!!!!!!!:chillin: You'll never forget your first time:lol: :lol: 

FIND A PLACE THAT MAKES YOU HAPPY.....AND GO THERE.....OFTEN


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

YAY!!!! :woohoo1: Good for you! 


(BTW you're not the only one who learned the hard way not to cut that tendon! been there, done that!)

Now, the pressure's on to get one with the bow and muzzleloader!

Congrats!
Robin


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My wife and I are relatively new to bow hunting (5-6 years) and though I get out quite a bit more than her she truly enjoys hunting. I was in the blind with her when she arrowed her first - you talk about exciting! (see pic in my gallery)

I'm really happy for you - especially with all of the side stories (kids, gutting, etc.). Great job!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow Tangle, I never saw this. Mucho congrats to you


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

WOW Sarah!
Hey, I was having a bad day until I read this post, so thanks for cheering me up!
Congrats to both of you!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks all!  Last week we had venison steaks on the grill (only in MI, Canada, or Wisconsin during the winter, lol), steak burritos from the left over steak, and venison roast in the crock pot. I have never enjoyed cooking dinner or *appreciated *it as much, you know what I mean.

I enjoyed ML and late antlerless but did not take a shot (saw deer but the right opportunity just didn't happen.) The birds and squirrels were so entertaining, it didn't matter. 

Kalamazookid, congrats to your wife! What a great Pic! 




KalamazooKid said:


> I was in the blind with her when she arrowed her first - you talk about exciting! (see pic in my gallery)


----------

